# Notebook für Diablo 2 Resurrected



## WhiteDon (20. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen

Ich teste nun seit ca 30 Tagen das Aldi Convertible 









						Convertible Notebook HP ENVY x360 13-ay0565ng, 33,8 cm (13,3")
					

Flexibler HP-2-in-1-Laptop mit High-End-Hardware im eleganten Design.




					www.aldi-nord.de
				




Sehr handlich, gutes Display und ich kann sogar noch Diablo 3 spielen auf 1080p wenn ich die Details runterschraube und AA sowie Schatten ausschalte.

Jetzt war die Blizzcon und Diablo 2 Resurrected würde für spätestens Dez 2021 angekündigt. Ein Spiel das ich spielen MUSS!!

Die dort genannten Systemvoraussetzungen übersteigen allerdings die von Diablo 3 augenscheinlich um Längen:

*Diablo 2 Resurrected:
Empfohlen*
Betriebssystem
Windows® 10
Prozessor
Intel® Core i3-3250 / AMD FX-4350
Grafik
Nvidia GTX 660 / AMD Radeon HD 7850
Arbeitsspeicher
16 GB RAM
Festplatte
30 GB

*Diablo 3:*
*Empfohlen*
Betriebssystem
Windows® 10 64-bit
Prozessor
Intel® Core™ 2 Duo 2,4 GHz oder AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 5600+ 2,8 GHz
Grafik
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX™ 260 oder ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 oder besser
Arbeitsspeicher
4 GB RAM
Festplatte
25 GB freier Festplattenspeicher


Jetzt hab ich ein kleines P in den Augen, denn wiegesagt D3 packt meine Vega6 iGPU noch gerade so in 1080p mit sehr geringen Details in 60fps
Sollte ich lieber ein potenteres Notebook besorgen? Ich kann bei Aldi zum Glück 60 Tage lang ohne Grund zurück schicken.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe schon einmal.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2021)

Nun ja, für 900 Euro bekommst du sicherlich grafisch merklich bessere Notebooks. Insofern könntest du das Aldi Notebook zurückgeben und dir stattdessen so eines holen: https://www.medion.com/de/shop/p/co...-ssd-8-gb-ram-core-gaming-notebook-30028861A1

Wobei eben der aktuelle Markt zu beachten ist. Wenn du mit dem Notebook-Kauf warten kannst dann würde ich noch mind. ein halbes Jahr abwarten, bis sich der Markt der Grafikkarten wieder beruhigt. Dann solltest du für um die 1000 Euro etwas wesentlich flotteres bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Ich teste nun seit ca 30 Tagen das Aldi Convertible
> 
> ...


Es ist sehr schwer zu sagen, wie stark die CPU-Grafik (IGP) Deines Notebooks im Vergleich zu einer GTX 660 ist. Letztere ist ja auch schon uralt, da könnte eine moderner IGP durchaus stark genug sein. Aber neben der Frage der Stärke gibt es ja auch noch die Frage, ob der Chip rein technisch auch korrekt erkannt wird und funktioniert.

Und da ja Diablo 3 bei Dir gerade noch so geht, das neue Diablo aber mehr verlangt, liegt es nahe, dass das Notebook nicht mehr reicht. 

Bei Deinem Notebook hast du natürlich sehr viel Geld für das Feature "Convertible" ausgegeben - brauchst du das denn? Halbwegs "Gaming" und Convertible ist nämlich schwer bis unmöglich zu finden.


----------



## WhiteDon (20. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Notebook hast du natürlich sehr viel Geld für das Feature "Convertible" ausgegeben - brauchst du das denn? Halbwegs "Gaming" und Convertible ist nämlich schwer bis unmöglich zu finden.


Nein, ich denke nicht. Es ist zwar schön handlich und ich kann es auf der Couch gut hantieren, aber das sollte mir auch mit einem normalen Notebook in 15zoll gelingen.
Habe es eh auf dem Schoß auf einem Notebook Kissentablet.
Die Touch-Funktion habe ich bisher nicht einmal benutzt, denke darauf könnte ich auch verzichten.

Aber zurückgeben und dann Monatelang auf die neuen 3000er Modelle warten klingt auch doof.

Derzeit ist der Markt aber auch echt heftig leer 😅

Evtl ein gutes Modell mit der 1660ti oder 2060 erwischen?


----------



## WhiteDon (22. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nun ja, für 900 Euro bekommst du sicherlich grafisch merklich bessere Notebooks. Insofern könntest du das Aldi Notebook zurückgeben und dir stattdessen so eines holen: https://www.medion.com/de/shop/p/co...-ssd-8-gb-ram-core-gaming-notebook-30028861A1


Ich habe mir mal etwas von Amazon bestellt.



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08933SBG9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_GD1SSQ9P3HNB80250RQF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
		


 Ist zwar mit 1099 Euro 100 über meiner Vorstellung, aber der Markt gibt gerade nicht soviel her.
Die GPU sollte für normale Spiele noch eine Weile reichen denke ich. AAA Titel würde ich dann auf meiner Xbox Series X spielen.
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2021)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2021)

Jo, das ist schon  recht ordentlich für Gaming geeignet für den Preis. Da läuft alles an aktuellen Games in Full-HD auf hohen Details, das sollte auch für kommende Games nicht gleich abstinken


----------



## WhiteDon (23. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, das ist schon  recht ordentlich für Gaming geeignet für den Preis. Da läuft alles an aktuellen Games in Full-HD auf hohen Details, das sollte auch für kommende Games nicht gleich abstinken


Ich hatte auch noch das hier vor Augen:





						Lenovo Legion 5 17ARH05H 82GN Ryzen 7 4800H / 2.9 GHz 82GN0007GE
					

Lenovo Legion 5 17ARH05H 82GN Ryzen 7 4800H / 2.9 GHz, 82GN0007GE, EAN 0195042940626 günstig - ab 0 € portofrei kaufen



					www.jacob.de
				




Gleicher Preis und Specs allerdings 17 Zoll, dadurch etwas "unmobiler" was Geschmackssache ist wohl, und kein Windows . Klar kostet Windows auf entsprechenden Seiten wenig, wäre aber nicht zu 100% legal da immer die Möglichkeit besteht von Microsoft gesperrt zu werden...

Eigentlich also fast identisch... ich weiß nicht welches besser gewesen wäre. 
Evtl habe mich wegen Amazon und dem Windows so entschieden.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch noch das hier vor Augen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, wenn es dir sogar ZU groß wäre und ansonsten gleich ist, gibt es doch keinen Grund, das größere zu nehmen ^^


Bei den Windows-Lizenzen isses so, dass die normalerweise nur dann EVENTUELL nicht mehr funktionieren, wenn man mal neu installiert. Einfach gesperrt wird Windows aber nicht, schon gar nicht ohne Vorwarnung. Trotzdem kann es natürlich mal etwas nervig sein, wenn es Probleme gibt.


----------



## WhiteDon (23. Februar 2021)

Ich bin gespannt. Leider berichten einige über Laute Lüfter... das hoffe ich einmal nicht. Zu Lautes Pusten oder gar pfeifen wäre sehr lästig.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. Leider berichten einige über Laute Lüfter... das hoffe ich einmal nicht. Zu Lautes Pusten oder gar pfeifen wäre sehr lästig.


Bei Gaming-Last ist das nicht zu vermeiden. Aber da seh ich da so: wenn man spielt, konzentriert man sich eh auf den Gamessound. Und SO laut, dass die Lüfter eine normale Games-Kulisse übertönen, wäre sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Februar 2021)

Notfalls halt Kopfhörer.


----------



## WhiteDon (24. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei Gaming-Last ist das nicht zu vermeiden. Aber da seh ich da so: wenn man spielt, konzentriert man sich eh auf den Gamessound. Und SO laut, dass die Lüfter eine normale Games-Kulisse übertönen, wäre sehr ungewöhnlich.


Leider kam heute die Ernüchterung.
Voller Vorfreude habe ich das Notebook ausgepackt und getestet.

Leider hat mich direkt ein sehr aufdringliches Fiepen abgeholt. Lüfterpusten wäre nicht schlimm gewesen in gewissen Maßen, aber das Fiepen macht mich wahnsinnig.
Hab zur Sicherheit noch jmd anderen drüber hören lassen damit es nicht an mir liegt.

Geht also traurigerweise morgen zurück bin die Post und die Suche startet erneut (((


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Leider kam heute die Ernüchterung.
> Voller Vorfreude habe ich das Notebook ausgepackt und getestet.
> 
> Leider hat mich direkt ein sehr aufdringliches Fiepen abgeholt. Lüfterpusten wäre nicht schlimm gewesen in gewissen Maßen, aber das Fiepen macht mich wahnsinnig.
> ...


Das ist aber seltsam. Vielleicht ein Defekt beim Lüfter? Naja, du weiß ja, was man in etwa erwarten darf von den technischen Daten her für das Budget.


----------



## WhiteDon (27. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist aber seltsam. Vielleicht ein Defekt beim Lüfter? Naja, du weiß ja, was man in etwa erwarten darf von den technischen Daten her für das Budget.


Ich habe gehört das zb die HP Pavilion 17 Zoller mit Gtx1660ti maxq mit die leisesten Modelle sein sollen. 50% stärker als die 1650 und 15% schwächer als die normale 1660ti.
Müsste klar gehen, leider nicht unter 1200 Euro zu bekommen wohl.... 

Und der i5 10300h, ist der überhaupt noch zu empfehlen? Ist eine 4core CPU.... OK mit hyperthreading aber ist der zukunftstauglich?
Den bekomme ich gerade für 989,68 ohne Windows


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das zb die HP Pavilion 17 Zoller mit Gtx1660ti maxq mit die leisesten Modelle sein sollen. 50% stärker als die 1650 und 15% schwächer als die normale 1660ti.
> Müsste klar gehen, leider nicht unter 1200 Euro zu bekommen wohl....
> 
> Und der i5 10300h, ist der überhaupt noch zu empfehlen? Ist eine 4core CPU.... OK mit hyperthreading aber ist der zukunftstauglich?
> Den bekomme ich gerade für 989,68 ohne Windows


Also, auch die i7 haben bei Notebooks oftmals nicht so viele Kerne - ein i7 wäre aber besser. ein i5 wird aber auch eine ganze Weile reichen, die arbeiten bei Notebooks sehr effizient. Ich denke nicht, dass ein Spiel WEGEN der CPU irgendwann mal nur 30 FPS liefert, obwohl die Grafikkarte viel mehr schaffen könnte. Bevor die CPU mal nur noch 30 FPS bringt, wird die Grafikkarte schon längst keine 30 FPS mehr bringen.


----------



## WhiteDon (2. März 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, auch die i7 haben bei Notebooks oftmals nicht so viele Kerne - ein i7 wäre aber besser. ein i5 wird aber auch eine ganze Weile reichen, die arbeiten bei Notebooks sehr effizient. Ich denke nicht, dass ein Spiel WEGEN der CPU irgendwann mal nur 30 FPS liefert, obwohl die Grafikkarte viel mehr schaffen könnte. Bevor die CPU mal nur noch 30 FPS bringt, wird die Grafikkarte schon längst keine 30 FPS mehr bringen.


Das habe ich auch gedacht, dass die GPU eher das Limit sein wird.
Ich werde es einmal testen sobald es geliefert wird.









						HP Pavilion Gaming 17-cd1246ng 17,3" Full HD Gaming Notebook GTX 1660 Ti Intel  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für HP Pavilion Gaming 17-cd1246ng 17,3" Full HD Gaming Notebook GTX 1660 Ti Intel bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## WhiteDon (2. März 2021)

Oh man, jetzt hab ich wieder ins Klo gegriffen.
Nachdem das Notebook trotz Bestellung am Sonntag sowie Bezahlung am Sonntag per PayPal noch bis heute nicht in den Versand gegangen ist, habe ich den Verkäufer gegoogelt:

Olano Gmbh

Der Händler wirbt zwar mit Rücknahme innerhalb 30 Tagen akzeptiert und mit eBay Käuferschutz, hat aber online auf allen Portalen Mieserable Rezessionen. Es wird nur von "Betrug" und "Hinhaltetaktiken" bei Garantiefällen und Rückgaben geredet. Kunden sollen teils Monate auf ihr Geld bzw eine Antwort warten.

Das habe ich jetzt von der Schnäppchenjagdt. Ich habe direkt per Email den Kauf widerrufen und um Abbruch gebeten (Versand bisher ja noch nicht passiert laut eBay)

Habe auch PayPal kontaktiert und den Fall geschildert. Zu Not lasse ich entweder dort das Geld einfrieren oder lasse die Buchung über meine Bank blockieren. Ist das Geld erstmal weg, sehe ich es womöglich lange nicht wieder.... 

Wenn das überstanden ist, kaufe ich einfach für den regulären Preis ein gutes bei den Großen Händlern. Dann kostet es eben 200 Euro mehr, dafür hat man dann keine Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. März 2021)

Dass kleine Händler manchmal ein paar Tage brauchen um Ware rauszuschicken, weil da eben nur einer ist, der alles verpacken und die Adressetiketten machen muss und alles zur Post bringt ist dir aber schon klar?


----------



## WhiteDon (2. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass kleine Händler manchmal ein paar Tage brauchen um Ware rauszuschicken, weil da eben nur einer ist, der alles verpacken und die Adressetiketten machen muss und alles zur Post bringt ist dir aber schon klar?


Nee darum geht's doch nicht. Ich habe nur nach 2 Tagen gegoogelt. Lieferzeit war mit Freitag angegeben alles ok.
Nur beim googeln bin ich auch die Rezessionen gekommen. Googeln den mal dann siehst du es.

Oft wird da von B Ware geredet, Defekte und ganz oft von Kein Geld zurück nach Monaten und Anwalt etc etc. Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen bisher.... da wird einem ganz schlecht


.... Und jetzt Zweifel ich schon wieder. Habe ich den Verkäufer evtl Unrecht getan? Der hat 430.000 Bewertungen bei eBay, 99% positive. 
Mir ist kaum noch zu helfen.... ich bin wohl einfach viel zu verunsichert


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Nee darum geht's doch nicht. Ich habe nur nach 2 Tagen gegoogelt. Lieferzeit war mit Freitag angegeben alles ok.
> Nur beim googeln bin ich auch die Rezessionen gekommen. Googeln den mal dann siehst du es.
> 
> Oft wird da von B Ware geredet, Defekte und ganz oft von Kein Geld zurück nach Monaten und Anwalt etc etc. Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen bisher.... da wird einem ganz schlecht
> ...


Olano ist an sich schon seit langem im Geschäft - sicher, dass du nicht nur auf "Trolle" gestoßen bist? Wenn du mal die Meinungen zu zB Amazon oder Saturn, Mindfactory usw. anschaust, haben die auch je nach Portal unzählige Beschwerden und nen Schnitt von vielleicht 2 von 5 Sternen - weil die weitaus meisten, bei denen es problemlos läuft, einfach gar nix schreiben, aber evlt 1-2% unzufriedene Kunden sich stets sofort auskotzen. zB beschädigte Ware oder B-Ware, das findest du an sich zu JEDEM größeren Onlineshop als Vorwurf, und oft sind die Beschwerden auch einfach nur frech und nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## WhiteDon (5. März 2021)

Das kann natürlich stimmen, es hat mich nur richtig umgehauen was ich da sah nachdem ich die Firma gegoogelt habe.
Ich bin also gerade in einer misslichen Lage und etwas verzweifelt.
Ich habe den HP Pavilion 17 Gaming mit i5 10300H und GTX 1660ti max q für 989 ohne Windows trotz Widerruf und Abbruchanfrage trotzdem geliefert bekommen.
Der Lieferant wird online angeprangert Mieserabel in Reklamationen zu sein und mit B Ware zu handeln von Alternate (trotz Neuwaren Auszeichnung)
Mein Notebook ist laut Rechnung tatsächlich auch ein "Alternate Special" und wurde als Neuware an mich verkauft. Das selbe Notebook gibt es tatsächlich auch bei Alternate, ebenfalls ohne Windows für ca 1100 Euro.
Sollte ich den direkt zurück schicken und mir zb für 1150 das selbe bei Notebooksbilliger kaufen mit i7 10750H oder für 1299 das selbe mit i7 & gtx2060 max q?
Ich habe nebenbei nämlich noch gesehen das der 10300H in Spielen wie CoD fast 100 Grad warm wird, der i7 nur 80+
Quelle: diverse YouTube Videos

Tut mir leid wenn meine Verunsicherung etwas nervt aber ich weiß sonst nicht wohin ....


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2021)

Wieso solltest du das Gerät zurückschicken wenn es einwandfrei läuft?
Ehrlich gesagt, du machst dir da viel zu sehr einen Kopf. 

Und fast 100 Grad, die CPU!? Das kann ich ehrlich nicht glauben.
Das Gaming-Notebooks warm werden ist normal, das liegt aber meist an der GPU. Damit muss man leben, die haben eben kein riesiges Gehäuse und fünf Lüfter.

Dies gesagt, es kann natürlich angehen, dass bei einigen verbauten Notebooks die CPU sehr heiß wird, was aber meist eben dann an schlechter Kühlung liegt. Dies variiert naturgemäß von Modell zu Modell oder sogar von Gerät zu Gerät. Genauso kannst du ein i7 Notebook mit mieser Lüftung bekommen. Das musst du eben austesten.


----------



## WhiteDon (5. März 2021)

Nun zum einen weil ich immer noch ein mulmiges Gefühl habe, da der Händler in Sachen Garantieabwicklung in den Onlineportalen sehr schlecht abschneidet. Auch von "B Ware von Alternate als Neuware verkauft" wird da viel gesprochen.
Und laut Rechnungstext handelt es sich hier um ein Alternate Special welches von Alternate noch regulär für ca 1100 Euro verkauft wird, hier kostet es 989.

Dann habe ich auf YouTube einige Gameplay Tests eines HP Pavilion mit den selben Specs gesehen und dort wurde die CPU bei Spielen wie eben COD bis zu 99 Grad heiß. Die GPU 75 Grad ca. Evtl ist ein Quadcore bei neueren Titeln zu sehr am schwitzen? 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich fühlte mich so Unwohl mit dem Deal, das ich ihn heute zurück geschickt habe, versichert, mit Käuferschutz, mit Fotos, ungeöffneter Wäre versiegelt und original Verpackt und mit dokumentierter Retoure von Annahme bis Versand von 5 Sekunden. Alles in der Post erledigt.
All das weil ich mich auf Grund der online Rezessionen so Unwohl fühlte.

Jetzt darf er auch 200 Euro mehr kosten, wenn ich dann besser schlafen kann.
Bsp.: bei Amazon bin ich seit Jahren behandelt worden wie ein König, egal was war. Daher kaufe ich dort auch sehr viel und gerne und fühle mich sehr wohl.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Nun zum einen weil ich immer noch ein mulmiges Gefühl habe, da der Händler in Sachen Garantieabwicklung in den Onlineportalen sehr schlecht abschneidet. Auch von "B Ware von Alternate als Neuware verkauft" wird da viel gesprochen.
> Und laut Rechnungstext handelt es sich hier um ein Alternate Special welches von Alternate noch regulär für ca 1100 Euro verkauft wird, hier kostet es 989.


Alternate gilt eh als recht teuer, das kann also durchaus ein Alternate-Special, aber nagelneu sein. 



WhiteDon schrieb:


> Dann habe ich auf YouTube einige Gameplay Tests eines HP Pavilion mit den selben Specs gesehen und dort wurde die CPU bei Spielen wie eben COD bis zu 99 Grad heiß. Die GPU 75 Grad ca. Evtl ist ein Quadcore bei neueren Titeln zu sehr am schwitzen?


Die mobilen CPUs dürfen sehr heiß werden, zudem hängt es sehr von der Messmethode ab. Und es sind Sicherungen eingebaut. D.h. "zu heiß" kann eine CPU heutzutage an sich nicht werden, was die Frage der Haltbarkeit betrifft. Sie kann allenfalls zu heiß werden, um das Notebook gemütlich auf dem Schoß zu platzieren  



WhiteDon schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich fühlte mich so Unwohl mit dem Deal, das ich ihn heute zurück geschickt habe, versichert, mit Käuferschutz, mit Fotos, ungeöffneter Wäre versiegelt und original Verpackt und mit dokumentierter Retoure von Annahme bis Versand von 5 Sekunden. Alles in der Post erledigt.
> All das weil ich mich auf Grund der online Rezessionen so Unwohl fühlte.
> 
> Jetzt darf er auch 200 Euro mehr kosten, wenn ich dann besser schlafen kann.
> Bsp.: bei Amazon bin ich seit Jahren behandelt worden wie ein König, egal was war. Daher kaufe ich dort auch sehr viel und gerne und fühle mich sehr wohl.


Ja, und auch da findest du zig Tausende Beschwerden. Amazon ist halt Marktführer und kann sich viel "Service" erlauben, wo andere händeringend versuchen, dass sie nicht nur Verluste machen


----------



## WhiteDon (5. März 2021)

OK das hier ist nun das 16 Zoll Modell aber hier sieht man schon einen Unterschied oder?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=quj_QV1dG2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


CPU geht deutlich über 95+ fast bis auf 100 Grad, dort würde sie dann automatisch gedrosselt werden wenn ich das richtig gehört habe, was wiederum in Rucklern enden könnte.

Wenn meine Internet Leitung stabiler und der inputlag nicht spürbar würde ich auch gerne sowas wie GeForce now nutzen aber das hat derzeit keinen Sinn.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> OK das hier ist nun das 16 Zoll Modell aber hier sieht man schon einen Unterschied oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du das denn nur zu dieser speziellen HP-Serie gefunden?

Man kann sich übrigens auch einen Notebook-Kühler kaufen. Die gibt es für 15-30€, das ist ne Art kleines Podest, das zum einen wegen des Materials die Wärme von der Unterseite des Notebooks aufnimmt und es somit entlastet, zum anderen haben die auch idr 2 Lüfter, die dann noch frische Luft heranholen. Da gibt es viele Modelle, die dann das Notebook kühler machen, so dass auch die CPU-Kühlung leichter fällt.


----------



## WhiteDon (6. März 2021)

Schwer genau diese Combi zu finden.

Aber der Acer hier zb hat auch den 10300H





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXl_6n6-RVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der hat bei dem Spiel ca 92 Grad CPU Temperatur. Schonmal weniger als der HP aber immer noch konstant über 90.

Da liegt der 10750 in anderen Videos allerdings auch.

Ist das etwa normal?!Ich dachte da eher an 70-80 als Normalwert

Ich sehe aber zb das beim i7 in dem Spiel zb 12 Threads genutzt werden.
Eine 4 Core CPU ist vlt dann einfach nicht mehr zukunftssicher wenn immer mehr Spiele 12 oder 16 Threads nutzen?

Diese Kùhltische kenne ich, auf dem Schoß ist das Teil aber womöglich störend und eher für einen Tisch gedacht oder?


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Schwer genau diese Combi zu finden.
> 
> Aber der Acer hier zb hat auch den 10300H
> 
> ...


Bei Desktop-PCs orientiert man sich an 70-80, weil alles drüber an sich nicht sein kann, wenn der Kühler okay ist. Man tut das aber nicht, weil er über 80 Grad direkt kaputtgeht oder statt 50 Jahren nur 5 Jahre hält. 

Wegen der Threads: manche Spielen nutzen mehr, WENN es denn geht - das heißt aber nicht, dass sie bei mehr als 8 Threads immer besser laufen oder unbedingt mehr als 8 brauchen. Dann darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass da ggf. ganz andere Programme vlt die Threads nutzen, die nebenbei noch laufen. 

Aber natürlich wäre es auf lange Sicht besser, wenn man 12 oder 16 Thread hätte.


Die Kühlteile kann man je nach Modell durchaus auch für den Schoß nehmen. Das Gesamtgewicht steigt halt dadurch, um wenn man Pech hat, nervt eine Kante des Kühlers. Umgekehrt ist es aber auch so, dass ein Notebook auf dem Schoß oft unangenehm heiß wird, so dass man die Position dauernd ändern muss. Im Sommer schwitzt man dann vlt noch (ich hatte mal ein Notebook, dessen Schrauben unten deswegen nach einem Jahr rostig waren...  ). Und je nach dem, wie man sitzt, verhindert man eine gute Kühlung. An sich sollte man Notebooks daher auf einer flachen, stabilen Oberfläche nutzen.


----------



## WhiteDon (6. März 2021)

Ich nutze das Notebook derzeit eigentlich nur Abends auf der Couch. Dafür habe ich ein Notebook Kissen mit Tablet vereint. Es liegt dadurch auf einer ebenen Plastikfläche auf und ich hab das Kissen auf den Beinen.
Dann spiele ich gerne ein wenig Diablo 3. Bald dann Diablo 2 Resurrected und nächsten Jahr dann evtl Diablo 4.
Ich würde aber dann wohl auch den einen oder anderen Shooter auf dem Küchentisch zocken, denn ein Notebook das D4 flüssig darstellen kann, hat wohl auch genug Power für den einen oder anderen Shooter.

Gänzlich neue Modelle erscheinen wohl nicht nehme ich an? Sind es nicht einfach die selben nur mit neuer Hardware (gtx3000er und eben Ryzen 5000er.....)


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ich nutze das Notebook derzeit eigentlich nur Abends auf der Couch. Dafür habe ich ein Notebook Kissen mit Tablet vereint. Es liegt dadurch auf einer ebenen Plastikfläche auf und ich hab das Kissen auf den Beinen.
> Dann spiele ich gerne ein wenig Diablo 3. Bald dann Diablo 2 Resurrected und nächsten Jahr dann evtl Diablo 4.
> Ich würde aber dann wohl auch den einen oder anderen Shooter auf dem Küchentisch zocken, denn ein Notebook das D4 flüssig darstellen kann, hat wohl auch genug Power für den einen oder anderen Shooter.
> 
> Gänzlich neue Modelle erscheinen wohl nicht nehme ich an? Sind es nicht einfach die selben nur mit neuer Hardware (gtx3000er und eben Ryzen 5000er.....)


Also, es gibt ab und an mal neue mobile CPUs usw., aber das ändert nichts dramatisch an der Lage, sondern erhöht nur die Auswahl. Eventuell kommen auch AMD-Grafikchips neu dazu, aber da würde ich mir auch kein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis erhoffen.


----------



## WhiteDon (7. März 2021)

Ich könnte mir Modelle ohne Windows kaufen, allerdings geht ja gerade wieder aktuell herum, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Leuten mit günstig Lizenzen anschreibt und zum Revier bestellt wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung und Geldwäsche.


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2021)

WhiteDon schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir Modelle ohne Windows kaufen, allerdings geht ja gerade wieder aktuell herum, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Leuten mit günstig Lizenzen anschreibt und zum Revier bestellt wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung und Geldwäsche.


Ja, hab ich auch gehört - allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Leute sind, die nur 1-2 Lizenzen innerhalb von 10 Jahren gekauft hatten, und ich kann auch die Argumentation der Anklage nicht ganz nachvollziehen, jedenfalls nicht in Gänze. Die sagen, man hätte bei den Preisen wissen MÜSSEN, dass es nicht legal wäre. Dem muss ich aber widersprechen - bei einem Preis von nur 2,50-5,00 Euro wäre ich vielleicht stutzig, aber es gibt genug Angebote für 20-40€. Ich hatte mal gehört, dass manche der Key-Reseller die Einnahmen für illegale Dinge nutzen und der Key-VERkauf auch eine Grauzone sein könnte. Aber ebenso habe ich oft genug erfahren, dass diese Keys einfach nur übrig gebliebene Massenlizenzen zB aus Firmen sind, weswegen sie dann nicht gleich 100€ kosten.


----------



## SJP82 (21. März 2021)

Hy zusammen. 
An Threadstarter hat sich die Frage erledigt? 
Ansonsten kann ich Dir das Dell G5 15 5005 SE empfehlen.
Habe ich mir selber in der kleinsten Konfiguration (Ryzen 4600H, Rx 5600M, 8GB Ram) gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hab es bei Amazon für 919€ bekommen mit allen aktuellen BIOS- Updates.
Lüfter Lautstärke ist noch angenehm bei Volllast, habe kein Fiepen oder Pfeifen egal ob Akku oder Netzbetrieb, 120HZ Display, weiß beleuchtete Tastatur, sehr sehr guter Kopfhöreranschluß und guter Dell Service.

Allerdings, ja, es wird warm, sehr warm jedoch nie unangenehm und es kühlt sich schnell wieder ab. Bei Rage 2 zB. bekomme ich Temperaturen bis zu 85°C. Dafür jedoch keine Drosselung oder Abschaltung.

Grüßle


----------



## Batze (21. März 2021)

SJP82 schrieb:


> Allerdings, ja, es wird warm, sehr warm jedoch nie unangenehm und es kühlt sich schnell wieder ab. Bei Rage 2 zB. bekomme ich Temperaturen bis zu 85°C. Dafür jedoch keine Drosselung oder Abschaltung.
> 
> Grüßle


Da kann man dann auch gleich 200€ mehr drauflegen und sich den aktuellen Apple M1 kaufen. Da gibt es gar kein Hitzeproblem. 
Der hat noch nicht mal einen aktiven Kühler, so Cool ist das Ding.
Und Blizzi bringt auch alle Spiele immer auch für MAC raus.


----------

